# Chestatee bear



## Heath (Dec 28, 2019)

Chestatee coughed up another this week 249lb. Male.  Looks like the dogs didn’t get them all!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice..... congrats on the bear


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 28, 2019)

Good looking bear! Figured they be moving this last week. Congrats!


----------



## bear claw (Dec 28, 2019)

Great late season bear.


----------



## Timberman (Dec 28, 2019)

Nice!!


----------



## Professor (Dec 28, 2019)

Well done. Hopefully there will be a few more moving about


----------



## twincedargap (Dec 29, 2019)

Heath said:


> Chestatee coughed up another this week 249lb. Male.  Looks like the dogs didn’t get them all!
> View attachment 997091


Congrats.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 29, 2019)

Great job, great bear!


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 29, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## splatek (Dec 29, 2019)

Congrats! That's a great bear!


----------



## model88_308 (Dec 29, 2019)

Congratulations on a FINE looking bear!??


----------



## jbogg (Dec 29, 2019)

That’s a nice bear.  Congrats!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 29, 2019)

Congrats on a fine bear!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice! I was hoping someone would get a bear off this last hunt.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Dec 29, 2019)

Way to get it done on a late season bear! He'll eat just fine!


----------



## Ghost G (Jan 2, 2020)

Congrats man, nice bear!


----------



## 280 Man (Jan 2, 2020)

Well done!


----------



## NGAHILLBILLY (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice bear. Congrats


----------



## Back40hunter (Jan 3, 2020)

That’s a nice one. Congrats


----------



## Christian hughey (Jan 15, 2020)

Heath said:


> Chestatee coughed up another this week 249lb. Male.  Looks like the dogs didn’t get them all!
> View attachment 997091


Awesome, can't wait till next year! Congratulations.


----------



## twincedargap (May 27, 2020)

very nice, congrats!


----------

